# Rear rack on Roubaix ?



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm riding a quad century later this month, and need a little more storage than a seat bag can offer. I want to mount a rear rack ( Delta megarack sport) to my 2007 Roubaix Expert Compact Rival using rubber coated clamps which attach on the seat stays as there are no eyelets on the Roubaix. I don't intend to carry any more than 5 Lbs on the rack. Should I be concerned about attaching a rack on Carbon Fiber seatstays?
Please help !


----------



## Loco (Jul 24, 2007)

Why not get on that just attaches to the seatpost like the Topeak or similar?


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*Need a full rack*



Loco said:


> Why not get on that just attaches to the seatpost like the Topeak or similar?


Unfortunately the ride I'm participating in requires that a flag be attached to my bike, so the Delta Rack would allow me to mount the flag directly to the rack http://www.rei.com/product/717273

Also , I have read that Specialized does not recommend clamping a rack onto a carbon post and in the Topeak instructions they write:
"RX BeamRack is not suitable or intended to be used with carbon fiber seat posts"


----------



## jtb_columbus (Mar 7, 2007)

How about something like this?
http://www.jandd.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=FMW3


----------



## RoubRider (Aug 1, 2007)

jtb_columbus said:


> How about something like this?
> http://www.jandd.com/detail.asp?PRODUCT_ID=FMW3


That looks real nice. Thanks for the link.

I wonder if your thighs would be hitting it though.

Tom


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

*Specialized answered my question, thanks*

I just received this response from Specialized:

Thank you for your e-mail. We cannot recommend any racks that mount or clamp to the carbon stays as that part is not designed to take any clamping forces and could fail. The strength of carbon fiber is very specific to the direction of the forces placed on it. I would suggest using an aluminum seatpost and a post mounted rack system. Feel free to contact me again for any other questions you might have.

Cheers,
Kevin


Specialized Customer Service/Online Store
1137 South 3800 West
Salt Lake City UT 84104
877-808-8154


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Good to see that at least bike companies still employ human beings capable of answering questions about the products their companies make!


----------



## RoubRider (Aug 1, 2007)

Yep, great response from Specialized.

Tom


----------



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

I lucked out in that the Topeak post rack that I use on my trail bike also fits the post on my Sequoia, and I use it occasionally on long rides or if I'm dropping stuff off at the library, etc. Of course, the Sequoia doesn't have a carbon post so no issues there...


----------



## adamant (Nov 11, 2008)

upppppppppppp


----------



## FreeRojo (Apr 21, 2008)

This is the rack you want http://www.amazon.com/Axiom-Streamliner-Road-Rear-Silver/dp/B002MULZ4G/ref=pd_sbs_sg_4
I have a 08 Roubaix with no brazeons and got this rack (the black version).


----------



## FreeRojo (Apr 21, 2008)

I have the Streamliner road, which is a little wider. http://www.axiomgear.com/products/gear/racks/rear-racks/streamliner-road/


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes, in addition to the Streamliner racks, Tubus also makes racks and adapters for their racks to do the same thing.

Also, Axiom also makes one of these -
https://www.axiomgear.com/products/gear/racks/rack-accessories/trekk-seat-collar/










Which lets you connect a rack to the seatpost collar.


----------

